# Waitin' for Dad



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I went down the street for a sandwich & took the dogs. They were focused on the store's door the entire time that I was in there.

The car alone attracts attention, as do the dogs alone. Together they're irresistible. Of course, the dogs love the attention. One woman said "The car is great, but I like the dogs more".


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

What an AWESOME Combo!!!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Such a GREAT pic.....thx so much for sharing. Brightened my day!

#lovevizslas


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

OMG what a picture. Vizslas with their noble elegance just fit right with an OT. do they have doogles for eye protection (and coolness)?


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

the best picture ever!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Love it.
You captured the perfect picture.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Fantastic picture!
'Doogles' very funny!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Gabica said:


> ... do they have doogles for eye protection (and coolness)?



I never considered doggles - that would be cool! I wonder how hard it is to get the dogs to be OK with them?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

In my experience if it is associated with anything positive they will accept it eventually. i.e. feeding them favorite treat while trying it on, giving lots of praise etc. that is how we learned to accept collar, leash, swim vest, diverse version of coats and even pedicure etc.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Gabica said:


> In my experience if it is associated with anything positive they will accept it eventually. ...



You're right - I was thinking it would be like post-surgery collars, but it can be gradual & give them time to accept.


It's the end of convertible season now, but next year I will be trying doggles. You can be sure that there will be pictures <G>.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

OMG that would be great to see pictures like that. I saw some i believe on chewy.com and Amazon too. i bet though that once they start using them, no one will be interested in your car anymore lol.


----------

